# grouse!



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Me and my dad had our best grouse weekeknd in years, we went out to the sasme spot 2 days in a row and got 6 the firdst day and 9 the next,, the second day we coud have easily killed more.. we even got my 7 year old brother his first bbird ever!! really helps wehn you got pointers and the young grouse are dumb and tame


----------

